# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > مبتدی: بازگشتی

## Mobinam

برنامه ای بنویسید که توسط تابعی عذی را از ورودی دریافت کند و توسط تابع دیگر فاکتوریل ان را حساب کند  و توسط تابع سوم خروجی را چاپ کند

----------


## SCoder

به زبان جاوا اسکریپت 


function range(n){
  return n <= 0 ? [0] : [...range(n-1) , n];
}


function factorial(n){
  return range(n).slice(1).reduce((a,b) => a * b,1);
}


alert(factorial(parseInt(prompt('Enter a number ?'))))

----------

